# What would you want more? Snow or Blue?



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I would probably have to say that i would like a nice blue over a snow. It is hard to decide in the field which one to pick out. What do you guys usually shoot?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What ever is in range!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GB is right...whatever is closest.Usually I hunt with other people,and we try not to shoot at the same birds.You shoot whatever is on your side.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That's a tough choice, I like 'em both! You get more variety with the blue, with differences in how much white is on each one. That makes them kind of fun...but I always enjoy retrieving a pretty snow too. They are both such beautiful birds.

I'm going with GB and Ken, whichever one is closest! :wink:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I REALLY like the eagle heads the best! Now a muture white phase is a beautiful bird but my gun barrel always tries to lock in on those nice old blues. One year I managed to shoot 14 eagle heads on a 5 day hunt.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm getting an eagle head mounted right now. I shot it on the very tail end of the season (a week into may I think?). I found out about a friend who mounts them and he gave me a deal. It's a cheap mount but will still end up looking pretty good...I hope. 

I wish I would've known about him sooner because I shot some beautiful blues in March in SD. When I found out about him I only had a chance or two for geese left and wasn't particulary choosy, so I picked an eagle head (all the rest were juvies the last few weeks). I wish I would of saved one of the blues with a white breast. If I ever shoot one that is all white to from the belly to the head I'll mount it. We shot some that had only a few dark feathers in the transition but none that were all white. So I guess what this long story is trying to say is that I like those white breasted blued best. :wink:


----------

